# Dendrobates leucomelas



## Chazuta (Feb 27, 2013)

How lowd are Dendrobates leucomelas when kept in group? how many frogs can be housed in 40 gallon breeder tank?


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Not sure how loud they are, but i thought the rule was 1 per 10gal...but dont quote me


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Louder than most. Pleasant though. Id keep up to 6 in a well designed 40


----------



## Chazuta (Feb 27, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Louder than most. Pleasant though. Id keep up to 6 in a well designed 40


That is good to know, I was aiming to keep 2.2.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

youll be fine, and your frogs will be very happy


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

You can find various PDF calls on YouTube. Leucs have great calls.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

GP dynamite said:


> You can find various PDF calls on YouTube. Leucs have great calls.


They are far more pleasant in person than any recording I've heard. If you have a significant other who isn't sold on them in the first place they might be "too loud". Otherwise I think you'll love them. Mine are in my bedroom.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with the above...

No problem with 2.2 in a 40. 

Also, they're the loudest dart I've heard, they might make you jump once in a while if you're right next to them...but far from making your ears hurt or seem annoying from another room.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Their call is very pleasant. I don't find them to be any louder than my Sirensis or Vittatus. You'll find yourself smiling every time you hear it.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

frogface said:


> Their call is very pleasant. I don't find them to be any louder than my Sirensis or Vittatus. You'll find yourself smiling every time you hear it.


I don't have leucs myself, but my friend does. They're more comparable to terribilis than to anything else in terms of volume. But it is a very pleasant sound.


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

Sometimes when I have my Exo Terra doors open and I'm hand misting the males will start calling and it can get pretty loud, but I like the sound. I keep my frogs in a back bedroom so most of the time nobody hears them.

I know this will sound crazy but I like the sound of my Leucs calling because it makes me imagine what it might be like in a tropical South American jungle. Their call is one of the main reasons why I chose them for my first dart frogs.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

MosquitoCoast said:


> Sometimes when I have my Exo Terra doors open and I'm hand misting the males will start calling and it can get pretty loud, but I like the sound. I keep my frogs in a back bedroom so most of the time nobody hears them.
> 
> I know this will sound crazy but I like the sound of my Leucs calling because it makes me imagine what it might be like in a tropical South American jungle. Their call is one of the main reasons why I chose them for my first dart frogs.


That's the exact reason I want a group of leucs! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chazuta (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments, I am taking a trip on Sunday to get a group of these frogs from a local hobbyist.


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Regardless of if it is a nice sound or not is it enough to wake people up?
Just got a trio today, only 8 months old if i remember rightly.
Was originally getting thumbnail darts which i knew to be quiet, but ended up getting bumble bee's instead. They are next to my bed so im now worried :/


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Didact said:


> Regardless of if it is a nice sound or not is it enough to wake people up?
> Just got a trio today, only 8 months old if i remember rightly.
> Was originally getting thumbnail darts which i knew to be quiet, but ended up getting bumble bee's instead. They are next to my bed so im now worried :/


Probably, if in the same room. I keep the vivarium a room's length away from my pillow. Last night I was reading and my male leuc belched one loud enough to make me go into ninja attack mode. If I were asleep, the frog would have never known what hit him.


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

Im laughing and worrying my ass off at the same time. I've had my Megophrys nasuta for months now, he's insanly loud and in my room aswell but i can put up with him because its infrequent and not non stop, just one quick BWWIIIIIIIIIIIIP.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Didact said:


> Im laughing and worrying my ass off at the same time. I've had my Megophrys nasuta for months now, he's insanly loud and in my room aswell but i can put up with him because its infrequent and not non stop, just one quick BWWIIIIIIIIIIIIP.


Leucs don't call insanely often, IME. On a loud day, he only calls a couple of times in the morning (when enough light filters into the viv to wake him up), a couple of times at night (usually just after lights out), and a few random calls throughout the day. If he's courting, he'll usually call more then a few times, in that case.


----------

